# New Here



## Talk2Me (Mar 22, 2019)

Hey everyone, I'm new here and just wanted to introduce myself. Divorced for a few years and now in a relationship for the past 2 years. I'm from the New England Area.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome! Jump in the forums are fine!


----------



## bikermehound (Mar 24, 2017)

hi welcome,yeah jump in speak your mine

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!! Another New Englander here!!!! We're wicked happy to have you here


----------

